# Added another Beretta to my collection!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, was in my FFL's store yesterday, and came across this little gem. It was in there for 545, and after taking it apart before I bought it, I do not think the gun was even fired....if so, very little. Came complete with the box and all the original paperwork.








I looked up the serial numbers on Beretta's website, and it came up as manufactured in 2002. My FFL guy said it was in there by co-signment (spelling?), and had belonged to a friend of his that passed away. This guys wife was selling off his massive gun collection, and considering the condition of the gun, I thought it was a fair price.

I took it to the range and ran two magazines of Winchester JHP's through it, and four magazines of Federal ball, all without a single hitch. When I took it out of the plastic bag that it was in the box with, the gun looked to have the old "heavy" packing grease still on and in it, thick as glue. I gave it a serious cleaning before I shot it, and I do not believe the gun was ever even shot. Anyways, I was happy with this recent purchase.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

berettatoter, GREAT find. That is 1 fine lookin Beretta ya found there. I have my eyes peeled for one myself. I would have jumped all over that for sure!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Can you believe Beretta wants like 750 bucks for these things, NIB? I mean damn. Nice gun and all, but 750? Not. I do not know why these Cheetahs are so expensive.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Maybe because they are good guns,, and are worth it..........I don’t know.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I recently unknowingly added a berretta to my collection. I bought a tikka rifle not knowing they are part of berretta. I am very impressed so far but have not shot it yet waiting for the $$ for a worthy piece of glass.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rustygun said:


> I recently unknowingly added a berretta to my collection. I bought a tikka rifle not knowing they are part of berretta. I am very impressed so far but have not shot it yet waiting for the $$ for a worthy piece of glass.


Yup, with a rifle like that, you need a scope that is worthy of the rifle. What caliber?


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Very handsome gun I love black guns


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Yup, with a rifle like that, you need a scope that is worthy of the rifle. What caliber?[/QUOTE
> 
> 6.5 creedmore, I plan on getting the vortex viper pst gen II mrad. 5-25x50


----------



## mmm4k (Jul 11, 2018)

the photo isn't visible anymore (I use tinypic, they are still free) but, you got a sweet deal. Shame the wife didn't keep it - I kept all my late dad's collection incl an M1 carbine and a Sig 228 - because I know that's what he would have wanted. And I'm sure once I kick the bucket I will want my guns to go to good homes and not rust in a closet somewhere.


----------

